# New Blog for Owners, Operators, & Enthusiasts of Blacklight Attractions!



## Tiki Storm (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello, frightful people! We've just started a new blog as a resource for owners, creators, and enthusiasts of blacklight amusement attractions. “Amusement attractions” in this case includes blacklight mini-golf courses, escape rooms, skating centers, bowling alleys, laser tag arenas, HAUNTED ATTRACTIONS, and any blacklight entertainment venue. As former owner/operators of a blacklight mini-golf course and a blacklight haunted attraction, we hope to fill this blog with useful information regarding the creation and use of UV reactive props, costumes, sets, and lighting effects. We also hope to cover current events in blacklight amusement attractions, including spotlighting specific venues and events. In addition we will be covering blacklight amusement industry products, and we might even do some reviews.

You can find the blog HERE.


----------

